
Now: Trump announces US will order Boeing 737 Max 8s and 9s grounded - jacquesm
https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-news/boeing-737-max-8-ethiopia-airlines-crash/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19381931)

~~~
jacquesm
Yep. Thanks! Should have checked the new page before submitting.

